# Pool Pump Motor Plug



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pool installation with electrical completely compliant, right down to the required twist lock receptacle (pump location 6' from edge of pool) and timer as required by the energy code.  The owner wanted to use his old pool pump motor so he made an adapter cord that he plugs into from the existing cord with straight, typical knife like plug to the required twists lock.  The existing cord is 36" and the adapter is 12".

This is the setup you see for the final inspection.

Can you approve this under the IRC or NEC?

Why or why not?


----------



## jj1289 (Jun 26, 2013)

My answer is not approved.  09 IRC E4202.2 Flexible Cords shall not exceed 3 feet in length and the equipment grounding conductor shall be minimum 12 AWG.  09 IRC E4203.1.1 Receptacles that provide power for water-pump motors located 6-10 ft from the inside wall of the pool shall be single and of the locking and grounding type.  Not to mention the cord and plugs shall be listed for the intended use and location (wet-location)


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought you only needed a timer if you had a heater.

I would not pass it. But had a lot of pool pumps that did not come with a locking plug, so they cut it off and put on a twist, I pass it but I probly shouldn't because the plug isn't by the manufactor


----------



## gfretwell (Jun 26, 2013)

The new Florida energy code wants a timer on res pools, along with a 2 speed motor (a silly requirement if you have a timer)


----------



## jar546 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> I thought you only needed a timer if you had a heater.I would not pass it. But had a lot of pool pumps that did not come with a locking plug, so they cut it off and put on a twist, I pass it but I probly shouldn't because the plug isn't by the manufactor


Timer for pumps and heaters always in PA and energy code


----------

